# Help with I.D. this bike.



## arclight943 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello all.  Just asking if anyone has run across one of these bikes.  The only identifying marks on this are an ornate sticker on the seat tube that has olympic rings and the "Elite" sticker on the sides of the down tube and badge.  I'm guessing a Steyr of some make, but again it's just a guess.  It came with vittoria white wall tires, Altenburger brake levers, Van Scothorst wheels and some Taiwan hubs, with "Simplex" components.  If anyone has info on this bicycle I would greatly appreciate any feedback.

Much thanks,

Chris


----------



## saxman (May 26, 2009)

The olympic rings and the crown were Rixe logos. So far as I know, all the Rixe bicycles used Simplex Deraileurs, and Weinman brakes, b ut it appears your bicycle is a little newer than mine, and all teh ones I have been able to find on the internet.  They were medium priced German bicycles, and never gained much following in the United States.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 9, 2020)

arclight943 said:


> Hello all.  Just asking if anyone has run across one of these bikes.  The only identifying marks on this are an ornate sticker on the seat tube that has olympic rings and the "Elite" sticker on the sides of the down tube and badge.  I'm guessing a Steyr of some make, but again it's just a guess.  It came with vittoria white wall tires, Altenburger brake levers, Van Scothorst wheels and some Taiwan hubs, with "Simplex" components.  If anyone has info on this bicycle I would greatly appreciate any feedback.
> 
> Much thanks,
> 
> ...



I have this same bike. If u found out what type of bike it is please email me at
Iamdarryl64@yahoo.com


----------

